# Pizza fattie



## bigeyedavid (Apr 3, 2011)

Made my first pizza fattie.Turned out really well.Over cooked the crust.But over all it was tastey.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not sure what I'm looking at in your pic, David


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree with Al, What is that?


----------



## roller (Apr 4, 2011)

Wrong cooking show....lol


----------



## bigeyedavid (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry guys should have taken the pic when i sliced the pizza fattie.It has tobasco flavored sausage,hamburger,pizza sauce,onions,mushrooms,fresh garlic,peppers on homade smoked crust covered in mozzarella cheese.Didnt think there was enough room to put cheese in it.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2011)

Man... that pizza fatty sure looks...uhm... uhm... well..., different!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bigeyedavid said:


> Sorry guys should have taken the pic when i sliced the pizza fattie.It has tobasco flavored sausage,hamburger,pizza sauce,onions,mushrooms,fresh garlic,peppers on homade smoked crust covered in mozzarella cheese.Didnt think there was enough room to put cheese in it.


Now I understand your picture. I thought maybe you selected the wrong pic for your post. Sounds pretty good!


----------



## boykjo (Apr 4, 2011)

So theres a fattie under that glob of cheese? How about a sliced open pic......


----------



## meateater (Apr 4, 2011)

Bigeyedavid said:


> Sorry guys should have taken the pic when i sliced the pizza fattie.It has tobasco flavored sausage,hamburger,pizza sauce,onions,mushrooms,fresh garlic,peppers on homade smoked crust covered in mozzarella cheese.Didnt think there was enough room to put cheese in it.


Just glad you verified, I was gonna yell run for your lives.


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 7, 2011)

????????????? on the pic. Love me some pizza fatties though.


----------



## fife (Apr 7, 2011)

Sounds really good


----------

